# New!!!



## grand.elmo.am (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey everyone! Thought I would introduce myself. You may call me M, or Elmo, or Grand, or anything you want. I am studying Shaolin Kempo through the *A*merican *S*chools of *S*haolin *K*empo in a little town in Oregon. I am a purple belt in the art and am loving every minute of it! Nice to meet you all.
               ~*M*~


----------



## Carol (Mar 5, 2007)

Hiya M, welcome to Martial Talk!  So glad you joined us!  :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 6, 2007)

grand.elmo.am said:


> Hey everyone! Thought I would introduce myself. You may call me M, or Elmo, or Grand, or anything you want. I am studying Shaolin Kempo through the *A*merican *S*chools of *S*haolin *K*empo in a little town in Oregon. I am a purple belt in the art and am loving every minute of it! Nice to meet you all.
> ~*M*~


 
Hello and welcome to MT! ... is that Master Pearlswig's style?


----------



## Drac (Mar 6, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi  :wavey:  Nice to meet you.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Jdokan (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 6, 2007)

Glad to see more SKK members. Im about to test for my purple belt. Welcome to MT

B


----------



## grand.elmo.am (Mar 6, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> Hello and welcome to MT! ... is that Master Pearlswig's style?


 
It sure is. Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 6, 2007)

welcome!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting, M!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard and happy posting!


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## grand.elmo.am (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone, it's an awesome place!


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT, M!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Elmo!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------

